# Mobile work bench/fabrication cart



## thedavel (Oct 3, 2014)

Hello everyone, 

I'm new to this place, but not remotely new two routing. I'll start my first post with something that has minimal routing involved, but most here can appreciate a nicely build work cart.

I recently found myself getting tired of making temporary tables for upholstery, assembly, sanding, ect... so I have been building this beast of a cart to meet all my needs in those areas. Here goes. 

I was recently given some radio shack bins, these provided some great storage and a nice foundation for this cart...

I started with some casters... each has a 175lb load rating... I thought 4 would be enough... it wasn't so I ended up adding 2 more later.




wood explosion


----------



## thedavel (Oct 3, 2014)

table wasn't perfectly flat, but it'll do..


----------



## thedavel (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## thedavel (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## thedavel (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## thedavel (Oct 3, 2014)

More updates... I figured I'd strut my stuff vs doing actuated lifts for the sides... So I bought struts that would support 150lbs. Yeah, not so much. 

So I did these basic brackets instead.





Lots more to follow... This thing is far from done.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that work station is a master piece...

I'm so glad the IT department recovered your thread...


----------



## bobditts (Jan 5, 2015)

Cant wait to see this cart in person. So much attention to detail!


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Mighty nice. I'm all envy.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Lovely work.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

@bobditts...
Bob, that's be the coolest profile picture ever....


----------

